# breitling watch not being wound by winder?



## Snippet

Hello, I just recently bought a watch winder because with my new job I wasn't able to wear my watch full time like a used to. I basically only have about 5 or so hours in the day to actually wear the watch between monday and thursday. However, the watch winder I bought can't seem to keep it wound or maybe I haven't wound it enough for the winder to work properly?

Even after wearing it full time (sleeping excluded obviously) between the days of friday and sunday; it would still die around 8 in the morning while thw winder was going.

Does this mean I need to get it wound more? Should I just get one of my parents to wear it full time for me instead?

My watch is navi-timer two tone breitling.

thanks for any help,
Snippet


----------



## waldoh

Chances are that the wonder is not powerful enough to wind the heavy Breitling.


----------



## Snippet

waldoh said:


> Chances are that the wonder is not powerful enough to wind the heavy Breitling.


what are some types of winders for breitling then?


----------



## Dangeruss3

Does your winder turn both directions?

Can you vary the speed, or is there only one setting?

Do you know which caliber your Navitimer has?


----------



## Ames

If your winder has settings check and see if it's set to something low like 300. In my experience 600 should work. 900 would definitely do it.


----------



## Snippet

There is no speed setting, however, there are counterclockwise, clockwise and rotational between both directions. 

How would I find out the caliber of my breitling?

The winder says it does 950 turns per day.

While I was typing this out I re-read the instructions and it said the winder had to be laid flat on it's belly whilst I actually had it standing upright, lol.


SOOOoo, going to try this instead and will report back if it does or doesn't work.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Snippet said:


> There is no speed setting, however, there are counterclockwise, clockwise and rotational between both directions.
> 
> How would I find out the caliber of my breitling?
> 
> The winder says it does 950 turns per day.
> 
> While I was typing this out I re-read the instructions and it said the winder had to be laid flat on it's belly whilst I actually had it standing upright, lol.
> 
> SOOOoo, going to try this instead and will report back if it does or doesn't work.


950 is probably fine, but try switching to the clockwise setting. My Navitimer 01 LE spins both directions, but it has their new in-house movement. Some of the older movements spin clockwise only.


----------



## Snippet

Dangeruss3 said:


> 950 is probably fine, but try switching to the clockwise setting. My Navitimer 01 LE spins both directions, but it has their new in-house movement. Some of the older movements spin clockwise only.


Well, i corrected the position of the winder and it works now. Watch was still running when I got home from work which is great.

How can I find out which direction my watch spins in? I bought it off a friend and he bought it off ebay, so I don't the manual or anything.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Snippet said:


> Well, i corrected the position of the winder and it works now. Watch was still running when I got home from work which is great.
> 
> How can I find out which direction my watch spins in? I bought it off a friend and he bought it off ebay, so I don't the manual or anything.


Orbita Watch winders - Innovative Watch winder Designs | Orbita Watchwinders


----------



## Snippet

Dangeruss3 said:


> Orbita Watch winders - Innovative Watch winder Designs | Orbita Watchwinders


I tried that site before using the case number on my appraisal papers, however, nothing came up.

I google my case number "D30022" and got the breitlingsource site:

Navitimer - Breitling Navitimer 92 - a30022, d30022, k30022, j30022

It says my watch winds in both directions. Do you think this is accurate?

Edit: Also, how do you determine resell value of a watch? Is ebay accurate for that or do you just take a certain percentage of the appraisal value?

Thanks for your time,
Snippet.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Snippet said:


> I tried that site before using the case number on my appraisal papers, however, nothing came up.
> 
> I google my case number "D30022" and got the breitlingsource site:
> 
> Navitimer - Breitling Navitimer 92 - a30022, d30022, k30022, j30022
> 
> It says my watch winds in both directions. Do you think this is accurate?
> 
> Edit: Also, how do you determine resell value of a watch? Is ebay accurate for that or do you just take a certain percentage of the appraisal value?
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> Snippet.


Breitling source has always had good info, so I'm sure it's accurate. The base of Breitling's caliber 30 is an ETA 2892-A2, and it is bi-directional. If that's the watch you have, you can set your winder back to turn both directions.


----------

